# Seeking Reputable Breeder in Oregon/Washington



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I have no recommedations, just wanted to say "hi" to another Pac NWerner.

I'd been thinking about getting my own golden for several years -- fate just put me on Craiglist at the right momement & I got the greatest lil poorbred.

I was doubting if anyone would deal with me as we are non-fenced (kinda country) -


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.chuckanutretrievers.com/

Duckabush Golden Retrievers
Ellen & Scott Menshew
Port Angeles, WA
360-928-9455
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.duckabushgoldens.com


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Also try All Sea Goldens. I spoke to Rikki a few times and she was extremely helpful.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try Janice Gunn

http://www.tntkennels.com/tntretrievers.htm


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are all good recommendations. Check out our website, I think Carol is planning on breeding Sage this fall. Both dogs are CHIC certified with great pedigrees.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Before I got Murphy I was on the list for a puppy from another breeder in BC. When that fell through I was devastated since it wasn't feasible for me to go on her next list (my job would have made getting a fall/winter puppy pretty difficult). So I embarked on a search and thankfully I found Murphy. I posted a thread at that time and received a huge number of referrals and advice, mostly for breeders in the NW. Here is a link to that thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59194

Murphy is from Brenda Comazzetto at Allsgold in BC. It was quite a drive, even from Bellingham, but he is a wonderful dog.

I have also heard really wonderful things about Chuckanut Retrievers.


----------



## Searafter2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions! Have you heard of any of these breeders? I'm looking for any and all input!
http://www.wildwoodgoldenretrievers.com
http://www.sunshinegoldens.com
http://www.britgold.us


----------

